# Zulieferer hat eine S7 passwort geschützt.



## maxi (22 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Ein Kollege hat ein Problem.
Ein Zulieferer hat seine SPS Passwort geschützt und will nach den Anagben meines Kollegen das Passwort nicht heraus rücken.
Drüber diskutiert wirde hier ja schon einiges.

Klar ist das dann ein Fall für unseren Juristen.

Nun stellt sich das Problem das in der Programmierung ein Fehler enthalten ist, den der Zulifierer schon mehrfach nicht abstellen konnte und der Kunde ist schon " Not at newst" 
Was meint ihr, sollte man einfach den Passwortschutz aufheben (Ist ja kein grosses Ding) oder alles so lassen wie es ist?


----------



## vierlagig (22 Oktober 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, sollte man einfach den Passwortschutz aufheben (Ist ja kein grosses Ding)



aha, na dann pack mal dein nähkästchen aus


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2009)

Gibt genug Programme dafür. Funktionieren auch gut.
Mehr sag ich hier ned.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Oktober 2009)

Ist wirklich ein Fall für die Juristen.
Wenn ihr eigenmächtig das Programm ändert, dann gibt es halt u.U. Ärger mit Gewährleistung und Konformitätserklärung.
Aber niemand hindert dich ja das Programm im stillen Kämmerlein mal anzuschauen ...
Mehr sag ich jetzt auch nicht 

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## zotos (22 Oktober 2009)

*not amused?*



maxi schrieb:


> ... " Not at newst" ...


Meinst Du "not amused"?

Ohne vorher den juristischen Weg gegangen zu sein wäre ich da sehr vorsichtig. Vor allem auch das Vertragswerk mit dem Zulieferer Studieren. Habt ihr das mit dem PW-Schutz nicht ausdrücklich untersagt? Wenn nein dann beim nächsten mal dran denken!
*
*


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wie groß und wichtig ist denn die Anlage?

Wenn "überschaubar" --> klare Ansage an den Zulieferer: wir kaufen irgendwo anders neue Software und du bist raus


PS: Lastenheft schon geändert, damit sowas nicht nochmal passiert?
Abnahmeprotokoll schon geändert, damit sowas (vor Zahlung der letzten Rate) in Zukunft auffällt?



MfG


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Oktober 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Gibt genug Programme dafür. Funktionieren auch gut.
> Mehr sag ich hier ned.



Meinst Du KnowHow-Protected oder eine passwortgeschützte CPU?


----------



## erzteufele (23 Oktober 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Meinst Du KnowHow-Protected oder eine passwortgeschützte CPU?



das wollte ich auch fragen ;-)

weil oben steht die SPS ist passwortgeschützt ?!

wenn nur bausteine geschützt sind pfff ... gib´s en thread dafür

wenn die sps geschützt ist mmm ka vielleicht gib´s ne app dafür


----------



## UniMog (24 Oktober 2009)

Solange der Zulieferer darauf Gewährleistung hat
hab Ihr Instandhalter auch nichts im Programm verloren.

Sollte wirklich ein Fehler im Programm sein das gibt es ja eine klare Regelung....... Fristen zur Nachbesserung usw. aber dafür habt Ihr ja den den Vogel in der schwarzen Kutte (Juristen)

Und ja es gibt Tools für den Passwortschutz an der Schnittstelle


----------



## Blockmove (24 Oktober 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Wenn "überschaubar" --> klare Ansage an den Zulieferer: wir kaufen irgendwo anders neue Software und du bist raus



Tja so einfach ist es nicht (leider)
Software ist integraler Bestandteil der Anlage.
Der Hersteller kann (wenn er will)  seine Konformitätserklärung zurückziehen.
Damit erstmal kein  CE-Zeichen mehr. Kannst du zwar selber wieder anbringen, wenn du die Anlage entsprechend betrachtet und eingestuft hast. Und das kann auch ganz nett aufwendig sein.
Also erstmal sich zu einigen versuchen ... wenn's sein muss mit Hilfe der Juristen.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Andy082 (28 Oktober 2009)

Nur so am Rande....

Was bringt eine entsperrte CPU ohne passenden SPS-Stand?
Wenn's was größeres ist könnte ich mir eine Änderung ohne Kommentare/Beschreibungen schon mal gar nicht vorstellen, ganz zu schweigen von einer Fehlersuche.

Sollte er aber seinen SPS-Stand rausgerückt haben, versteh ich seine Panik wegen dem PW nicht.
Konformitätserklärung hin oder her....

In dem Fall würde ich eine meiner CPU's aus dem Lager auspacken, seinen Stand aufspielen und kucken wie weit ich komme.

Keine unserer Anlagen (wenn auch kleinstens) ist irgendwie mit nem' PW oder Know-How-Schutz versehen. Ich sehe bei meinen Programmen keinen Grund dafür und seitens meines Vorgesetzten wurde ich auch noch nie dazu angehalten.


mfg


----------

